

ASK HN: Optimum App Price - shareme

On slashdot appeared a story about Joe Konrath who has the top #! spot for selling books on Amazon at $0.99.(url: http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2011/03/guest-post-by-john-locke.html). He earns $500,000 yearly.<p>I am wondering what the tipping point might be as far as iphone/android app prices? Is it $0.99? Has anyone done some A/B testing on such price points?
======
allwein
It's much more app-specific than the market for novel-length fiction. Think
about the differences between a fart app, a simple game like Angry Birds, a
more complex game like a FPS, a simple utility, and full-featured productivity
app like Omnifocus. There's no single ideal price point that covers all apps.

I can pretty much guarantee that every developer has done some A/B testing on
price points for their various apps. I make Facebook game utilities. I've
found the ideal price for those kinds of apps are $1.99. At $0.99, I don't get
significantly more sales than at $1.99, but I get a hell of a lot more
negative reviews. For what's essentially a Farmville Reference, at $0.99 I get
people complaining that the app doesn't let them play the game or integrate
with their farm at all. At $2.99, I still sell well, but earn less money than
at $1.99.

------
4lt3r
As i know, normal price for not fart app is about $1.99, it's golden mean.

